# 3D Movie pricing



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a place to find affordable 3D Movies on Blu Ray? Looks like the average price at my local FS/BB is $40.00.

With all the extra cost associted with 3D at home, having an affordable place for media would be nice.


Thanks


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I generally order mine through Amazon, but usually wait until they put a sale price on them. Prices can fluctuate daily, so the ones I'm interested go in my "wish list" so that I can easily check the prices on them each day while waiting for any price drops.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Check-out the classifieds on this forum; I've also had a great deal of luck with Blu Ray discs at pawn shops. If you have these stores in your town, Trade It and Dollar General sell discs ~$10 each!! The 3D discs are $5 to $9 dollars more IF it's a hot title. :TT


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

This may sounds like a stupid comment/question but...does adding 3D to a movie really make it any better for anyone? Do you feel that it adds more lifelike features because of the 3D effects or does it give movies more of a fantasy feel for you? I'll be honest the lat 3D movies I saw were Honey I Shrunk the Kids and Captain EO at Disneyland decades ago. They were tons of fun, but I think watching movies in 3D regularly would take the "fun" out of it. I have yet to go see a new movie in 3D. Seems to me like it would ruin things...I don't have any logical answer to my reasoning behind that statement though. Just curious how others feel about the 3D experience. I have watched several movies that were filmed for 3D and converted to the standard 2D viewing and there are a few scenes that are absolutely horrible because of the 3D effects they put in there (i.e. a hatchet being thrown toward the camera, etc.)


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe I should make my comment a new thread so we can start a discussion about 3D viewing...


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

3D isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I enjoy it. I find it adds to the enjoyment of the film. You really get a sense of depth beyond what you see with 2D. Most people expect everything to jump out at you, but the depth is the big sell for me. My kids enjoy watching movies like The Lorax in 3D. But we still only watch a portion of our movies in 3D.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

It depends on the movie. Tron legacy looks neat in 3d but I don't think it adds a lot to the film. Hugo, on the other hand, is taken to another level and is a very different experience in 3d. It almost seems more fantastical with the added depth.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Properly done, the added depth of 3D simply increases the immersion factor for me. I've been waiting for 3D to make it to home systems for a long time. My quest has always been to increase the immersive factor. Higher resolution, better audio, and now 3D. Can't wait for Atmos to go mainstream and become available for home setups.

As far as 3D BD prices go, aside from the first week they become available, it seems like the prices don't drop anywhere as quickly as regular BDs. The opening week prices seem to be the lowest they get for months (and even more than 12 months) before they drop back to opening week prices or lower (the only exceptions being movies that absolutely bomb, that no ones buying, including me).


Max


----------

